# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  BE2580 activation update - gps modules - RCD AMS V0.0.9.40

## mohamed73

*BE2580 activation update - gps modules - RCD AMS V0.0.9.40*  *RCD AMS V0.0.9.40 - BE2580 activation update - gps modules.*  *We are proud to present new update for BE-2580 activation.
From now you can:* *- generate original code via serial number for GPS modules from Lancia / Alfa Romeo cars
(manufactured by Siemens)* 
Now, when BE-2580 main module is changed and gps is from other pair - you might to make it working. 
If you have other models not listed in tool, but based on BE-2580 feel free to send details about device, 
we will supply original codes for tests (Alfa Romeo, Lancia, Porsche).
Contact الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

